

DeafCon for Deaf designers, engineers, and enthusiasts - metastew
http://deafhack.github.io/

======
metastew
We need help raising funds to hire ASL interpreters for this event.
[http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-support-deaf-con-
live...](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-support-deaf-con-live-
interpreters)

